# Wanted Ad Rule:  2 Per Day



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 3, 2021)

We're seeing quite a bit more activity in the Wanted forums these days. If you could limit your ads to just two per day (including bumps), that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 3, 2021)

Bump.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2022)

2 per day folks


----------

